# wifi keeps disconnecting



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

hiya lately my wifi loads up then less then half hour or so it will disconnect but say it is still connected it does it at my house and when i go to different locations also my wifi keeps signing me out of fifa 13 but will not sign me out of the playstation network can you help me please


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it at a regular time?

Please post details of your router, broadband connection etc

Is your PlayStation connection over WiFi (sounds like a silly question but it pays to ask!!)

Have you tried doing a Router software upgrade? Or restarting the router (or both!)?

What is the range of your router? Do you have problems with just your Playstation or other devices? Are you on the limit of your range? What happens on a wired connection?

Your WiFi handles your connection to the internet. If your PSN is still working when Fifa 13 isn't then that sounds like an issue with PSN and not your Wifi. However, I would test your PSN is actually connected to the internet by coming out of Fifa and performing a different PSN connection when you get pushed out. I suspect your entire connection is severed OR PSN is causing you problems for some reason (less probable).


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

yes my playsatation is over wifi ive restarted my router number of times and checked it for all latest software updates as i only had this internet for about 3 weeks now but its with virgin media and the internet doesnt have a phone line its 1 of them new ones

the distance is frontroom and im in the bedroom which isnt to far away from it and it still does the same on a wired connection and the PSN never signs out unless the router disconnects and the fifa13 game disconnects from EA servers every so often atleast more then 5 times per day


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

What is the make and model of the router?

To confirm, you are operating over a Virgin Media fibre optic network?

If it does the same on a wired connection the problem will be with thing that converts your fibre optic signal into an electrical signal (Fibre Optics work on light) OR you have a connection problem from the Virgin Media distributor. Either way, Virgin Media would need to do something about this problem by either testing for faults on your connection, checking the distributor or replacing your router. If you have the patience of a saint, you might want to try calling them for tech support if you can't get anywhere on here. 

What was your test to see if you are getting problems over wired? 

Are you getting these problems across all devices?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

would you be able to tell me which tests you want me to do for you and i will gladly do them for you and il put the results on here for you and yes i am using a fibre optic broadband router with virgin media


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> it does it at my house and when i go to different locations also my wifi keeps signing me out of fifa 13 but will not sign me out of the playstation network can you help me please


 what device is this on - and is it just the one device



> am using a fibre optic broadband router with virgin media


 but you say


> * it does it at my house and when i go to different locations*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

yes there is only my laptop and my ps3 that connect to this router il get you all the information soon as im home which shouldnt be to long also im having the same problem down at my friends with my internet sometimes but not as much as i get off the fibre optic router


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

Some of the tests can only be done by Virgin Media. 

1. Look on the back of your router. Post the Make and Model number that appear there
2. Are you getting problems on any other devices? Please post make and models of the devices you are having problems on
3. What was the test you did for the wired connection?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

you tell me every test you want me to take both wired and wireless and the software or whatever i require andi l gladly do it for you and il paste the results on here asap for you


----------



## BigTobster (Feb 26, 2011)

See the post above. Right now, that is the information that we will need to fix the problem (Also see Wayne's post - he raises good points)

Any other sort of testing will come later if those preliminary answers don't produce fruit.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok i should be home in about an hour or so and il log in and we can continue then as im just out at the moment but thanks alot so far for all of your help and support guys


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

the router that i am using is a virgin media super hub mmdg480


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> yes there is only my laptop and my ps3 that connect to this router


and 


> also im having the same problem down at my friends


 so describe the exact problem again for the laptop and for the PS3

when at your friends - do they lose connection or JUST you ?

we need to isolate the issue and at the moment , its not your network (or coincedance its both networks) , as you are saying it happens on other networks at friends

so we need to be very clear on what happens to your PC and PS3 and other peoples devices when on the same network - and if this is only on specific games or anything you do on the laptop

whats the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

basiclly the wifi says connected on the laptop and when i try to access websites it says page can not be displayed as if there is no connection there at all and the ps3 says signed into the PSN but when i am on fifa 13 il be signed into the EA servers and then every so often it signs me out of the EA servers and same for the wifi says connected but no pages can be displayed


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> basiclly the wifi says connected on the laptop and when i try to access websites it says page can not be displayed as if there is no connection there at all and the ps3 says signed into the PSN but when i am on fifa 13 il be signed into the EA servers and then every so often it signs me out of the EA servers and same for the wifi says connected but no pages can be displayed


 and when you are on your friends network - same happens and they have no issue at that time and can still surf the web while you cannot - correct ?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

occasionally it disconnects but not as much as it does here seriously this internet is doing my skull in it ruins all my games for me and especially my internet aswell do u want me to download anything so you can see if its anything on my laptop that could be effecting it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you do this on the home network on the laptop

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

please include the xirrus screen shots for both conditions - see how below.

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc

Does it also disconnect if you connect the laptop directly to the virgin hub with a cable

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/ or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

do you still want me to do the ipconfig and the ping as my internet managed to stay on now for longer then usual but if i need to do it il do it also will all of the instructions ive been given work on windows xp pack 3 thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> do you still want me to do the ipconfig and the ping as my internet managed to stay on now for longer then usual but if i need to do it il do it


 yes please


> also will all of the instructions ive been given work on windows xp pack 3 thanks


 yes it will work for sp3


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

cheers pal il get tio it right away maybe slow reply but il get back to you hopefully asap thanks


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

here are some of the results unfortunitly the ping google.com wont copy and paste for me and same for the ping 209.183.226.152 wont copy and paste either following on here are the results ive managed to get for you 

ipconfig results are
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-a1c0be29b4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : NoEthernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-54-3A-A5-88Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-74-F5-B1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100 194.168.8.100 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 October 2012 16:35:24 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 October 2012 17:35:24

and my pc ruunning really slow so once its uipdates are done il run that wifi program again as it frooze my pc before as i aint updated my pc in past few days


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

there are the results from last night ive managed to update the laptop still playing up with connection errors can you help me from here please thanks guys


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

here is a screen shot of the wifi program you asked me to install


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have another strong signal on the same wireless channel 6- would you log into the router and change the wireless channel to use channel 1 or channel 11


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

how do i changel the channel please


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what's the make and exact model of the router - should all be written on a label on the router itself also supply any revision information on the label


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

my router is a virgin media super hub mmdg 480 70425


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

There are thre articles showing how to change the wireless channel on a virgin HUB

have a read of those / watch video and see if your model

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...TYPE=Cable&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=345031

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...TYPE=Cable&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=337895

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...TYPE=Cable&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=245757


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

changed it il give it till tomorrow to see how it goes on but il keep you informed if it keeps disconnecting thanks guys


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - if it does disconnect - can you do the all the tests again - you may want to do all the three ping tests when working - so we can see when its correct


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok its started messing up yet again il try the 3 pings and everything again and il paste results asap


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

for the 1st ping action it wont let me cop[y it so ive had to screen shot it for you 
and the other 2 tests fail to even work  can some1 help me with them 2 tests please thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the xirrus shot as well - when it disconnects

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc 

Make and model of the PC 
windows version 
lets look for the driver and update


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i use to have AVG then moved to norton then moved to avast which im currently on now but i just downloade a program called COMODO Cloud scanner and my netbook is a samsung N130 and soon as it disconnects il post up the screen shot also is that COMODO Cloud any good as up 2 now its found privacy issues 1631
Registry errors 567
Junk files 1310

do i clean all the files up it has found as there is registry erros there and i dont wanna balls my netbook up


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would remove AVG and also Norton with the removal tools

not sure about COMODO Cloud scanner - and if that will interfere with avast - as you only actually want 1 antivirus on the system running or in startups - otherwise they conflict with each other

* AVG Removal Tools *
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
http://www.avg.com/ww-en/utilities

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

here is where i got the COMODO PROGRAM FROM http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/cloud-scanner.php also the scan is complete do i remove all the errors even though its got registry errors found aswell??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Only members with a shield can answer those questions regarding malware - otherwise its possible to make the PC nolonger work , and need re-installing

i'll see what help i can get - but it may take 48hrs


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello dkere2k13

Sorry for the delay.

Please could you copy/paste the results of the Comodo scan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved you thread to the virus and malware forum - just while *Satchfan * reviews any logs - as i say only members with a shield are allowed to do this

thanks *Satchfan *


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

dkere2k13

My name is Satchfan and I will be helping you in the malware forum.

I will wait to hear from you and then send instructions to run some scans which will hopefully shed dome light on what is happening here.

Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

it wont give me a results list until ive removed all the junk files and registry files and privacy issues if i remove all these to get a results list for u will my pc be ok?


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry again for the delay but I was not notified of your reply.

Dont fix anything.

Lets run some scans and see if it shows up any infections then take it from there.

*Run DDS*

Please download DDS by sUBs from the following link and save it to your desktop.*DDS.pif*​
disable any script blocking protection (How to Disable your Security Programs)
double click *DDS* icon to run the tool (may take up to 3 minutes to run)
when done, DDS.txt will open.
after a few moments, attach.txt will open in a second window.
save both reports to your desktop.
Post the contents of the *DDS.txt* and *Attach.txt* reports in your next reply

===================================================

*Run aswMBR*


download aswMBR.exe to your desktop
double click the aswMBR.exe to run it
click the "Scan" button to start the scan


On completion of the scan click save log, save it to your desktop and post in your next reply. *Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *
Logs to include with next post:

*DDS.txt
Attach.txt
aswMBR log*

Thanks

Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

here are the results guys


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Im afraid we may have to run a few scans before the culprit is found (if indeed there is ome)

*Run RogueKiller*

*IMPORTANT: Do not reboot your computer if at all possible otherwise the malware will reactivate and you will have to run RogueKiller again*

Download *RogueKiller* to your desktop


close all running programs
*for Windows Vista/Seven, right click -> run as administrator*, for XP simply double-click on *RogueKiller.exe*
when the prescan is finished, click on *Scan*
click on *Report* and copy/paste the content in your next post.
 If the program is blocked, do not hesitate to try several times. If it really does not work (it could happen), rename it to winlogon.exe. Please post the contents of the *RKreport.txt* in your next reply.

===================================================

*Run TDSSKiller*

Please download *TDSSKiller.zip*


extract it to your desktop
double click *TDSSKiller.exe*
press *Start Scan*
only if *Malicious* objects are found then ensure *Cure* is selected. Do not change it to *Delete* or *Quarantine* as it may delete infected files that are required for Windows to operate properly.
click *Continue* > *Reboot now*​
copy and paste the log in your next reply
_a copy of the log will be saved automatically to the root of the drive (typically *C:\*)_ called *TDSSKiller_**** _(*** denotes version & date) _
 Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i just done what you have just asked but when i did the second task of using TDSSKILLER it didnt have a option called cure so i clicked on quarantine what am i best of doing with the file it now then?? also ur logs are attached onto this message thankks guys


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hi **dkere2k13*

*P2P* - I see you have *P2P* software, (*Vuze*), installed on your machine. We are not here to pass judgment on file-sharing as a concept. However, we will warn you that engaging in this activity and having this kind of software installed on your machine will always make you more susceptible to re-infection. If your computer is infected, it almost certainly contributed to your current situation.

Please note: Even if you are using a "safe" P2P program, it is only the program that is safe. You will be sharing files from uncertified sources, and these are more often than not, infected. The bad guys use P2P file-sharing as a major conduit to spread their wares.

Please see this topic for more information:

*Perils of P2P File Sharing*.

I would strongly recommend that you uninstall *it* now. You can do so via *Control Panel, Programs, and then Programs and Features.

Should you decide to keep it, please dont use it until we have finished up here.

===================================================

Running multiple antivirus programs

You can not run two real-time antiviruses at the same time. Although many have different methods of searching for and recognising threats, they will all be 'fighting' in memory to kick each other out, rendering them all ineffective.

Uninstall either Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials.

===================================================

Download Combofix from either of the links below, and save it to your desktop.

Link 1 
Link 2

**Note:  It MUST be saved directly to your desktop. Choose save as and then make sure you choose Desktop

--------------------------------------------------------------------

IMPORTANT - Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools. If you have difficulty properly disabling your protective programs, refer to this link here 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.


when finished, it will produce a report for you.
please post the C:\ComboFix.txt  for further review.
Satchfan*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok no probs il dio the tasks now also this keeps coming up on task manager GeekBuddyRSP.exe running twice can you tell me what it is please


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i just used that combifix and it saying download something for service pack 2 but i am on windows xp service pack 3 what should i do


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Apologies. I gave you the information for the wrong operating system.

*Download and run ComboFix*

Download ComboFix from the following location:

*Link*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*


Double click on *ComboFix.exe* & follow the prompts.
 As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the *Microsoft Windows Recovery Console *is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.


Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.
***Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue its malware removal procedures.*
 







Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:
 







Click on *Yes,* to continue scanning for malware.
 *Note: Do not mouse-click combofix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.*

When finished, it will produce a log. Please include the *ComboFix.txt* in your next reply. It can be found at *C:\ComboFix.txt*

Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive jsut run the program and half way through it it says Windows Xp Service Pack 2 CD Boot Floppies do i click yes or no as im XP Service Pack 3 also i have a netbook not a laptop or a pc


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Click No and stop running the program.

I'll send new instructions as soon as I can.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

I've asked my colleagues if they have come across this before as I have not.

Netbook wouldn't be a reason.

Have you uninstalled one of the antiviruses and did you disable the other before running ComboFix?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

yes ive uninstalled the microsoft security essentials and i disabled the avast anti virus should i risk running it again combofix and click yes even though im on pack 3 not pack 2?


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

What did the message actually say about Windows Xp Service Pack 2 CD Boot Floppies?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

it says WINDOWS XP home edition SP2 CD Boot Floppies do i click yes or no as im on xp service pack 3


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Just do nothing for now.

If I don't get a reply soon, we'll back up your registry and run ComboFix without the recovery console.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok no probs cheers for your help il be on here till about 10pm uk time


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Run ComboFix and you are OK to allow it. :up:


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

there is the combofix log


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Have these problems started since installing Radialpoint from Virgin?

In fact, how long have you used Virgin, (sorry if this is somewhere in the thread but I haven't had time to read it all).


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive had virgin media about a month or so now n ot that long and ioday it has disconnected me about 4 times since 1.30pm


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

There doesn't appear to be any malware that I can see and I do feel that Virgin is the problem, (which doesn't surprise me!).

You could try getting rid of Radialpoint, which Virgin includes whether you want it or not. It is not going to affect your computer so is worth a try.

Although there is an option to uninstall it in the usual way, apparently it's not that simple so there is a detailed way of how to uninstall it *here*.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i didnt even know that i had installed raidialpoint but il uninstall it and il let you know if not can you help me find the raidialpoint to put back on to the pc please thank you


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Radialpoint is the provider of Virgin Media Security, (VMS).

If the problem occurs at another location as well as at home, then the problem is obviously on your computer and although Virgin may have other security protection, the installed Radialpoint and its configuration could be the culprit. 

I don't know how VMS provides the security and at what level so I don't know if it could cause the problem or if uninstalling Radialpoint will help. I do, however, know that McAfee has problems with it, (Radialpoint, not VMS), so it may be worth trying. 

As far as re-installing it, I don't know if Virgin supplied you with a disk with VMS on it. I would say that you would have to contact them if not.

I suppose the main question here is whether or not you need VMS. 

If you have an antivirus, a good firewall and another couple of free programs that I can recommend, I don't see the need for it personally.

I see no firewall on your computer and would like a check to see what the state of your security is.

*Run Security Check*

Download *Security Check* by screen317 from *here* or *here*.


save it to your Desktop
double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box
a Notepad document should open automatically called *checkup.txt*; please post the contents of that document.
Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive just gone into my accounts on control panel and it says ive got an account called ASP.NET Machine A... with a password and i aint made an account called this also it is not on the log in screen what should i do please


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

See *here*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok cheers also that link u sent me to uninstall that program it wont let me run the program says file is invalid


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

The link I sent to *UN*install what program?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

the link u sent me to uninstall that radialpoint virgin media program the program fails to load


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't know why that doesn't work for you.

I just checked your previous logs and it seems that you have *Radialpoint Security Advisor 2.5.23 *as an installed program so you should be able to uninstall it normally through Add or remove programs.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive uninstalled it and im still having issues regarding the matter


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Click the Windows Start button, select *Run*, then copy/paste the following bolded text into the run box and click *OK*

*C:\Qoobox\Add-RemovePrograms.txt*

Can you also send the result of *SecurityCheck* that I asked you to run previously.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i just tried the C:\Qoobox\Add-RemovePrograms.txt on run and it failed to load and il post the results of security check for you


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

:up:

Have to pop out now so may not reply straihjt away.


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

*Run MiniToolBox*

This will supply a list of installed programs and some other useful information.

*Note:* Please make sure Firefox is closed before you run this.

Please download *MiniToolBox*, save it to your desktop and run it.

Place a checkmark in the following checkboxes:


Flush DNS
Report IE Proxy Settings
Reset IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings
Reset FF Proxy Settings
List content of Hosts
List IP configuration
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Installed Programs
List Users, Partitions and Memory size.
List Minidump Files
 Click *Go* and post the result (*Result.txt*). A copy of Result.txt will be saved in the same directory the tool is run.

Please also remember to send the *Checkup.txt* log.

Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

there are the 2 logs should i attempt to defrag my netbook also the MinitoolBox results i have done down at my familys il post it separate results off my virginmedia superhub when a get home


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

hiya i dno whats going on but since i used that MiniToolBox program you asked me to download every few mins my pc keeps disconnecting from the wifi ive restarted the router and also disabled and enabled the wifi and it is still doing it can you help me please


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

The only thing MiniToolBox did eas to reset proxy settings in IE and FF  the rest was only diagnostic. If you didnt have a proxy server it should have had no affect.

As I dont see any malware on your computer, why dont you restore the system to a restore point prior to the initial problem.

*Restore Windows XP to a previous state*

Lets see if restoring the system to an earlier state helps


log on to Windows as an administrator. 
click *Start, All Programs, Accessories, System Tools* and then click *System Restore*.
on the *Welcome to System Restore *page, click to select the *Restore my computer to an earlier time*option, and then click *Next*.
on the *Select a Restore Point"* page, click the most recent system restore point when you believe your system was working OK and then click *Next*.
*Note* A System Restore message may appear that lists configuration changes that System Restore will make. Click *OK*.
on the *Confirm Restore Point Selection* page, click* Next*. System Restore restores the previous Windows XP configuration, and then restarts the computer. 
log on to the computer as an Administrator. Then click *OK* on the System Restore *Restoration Complete *page. 
 Let me know what happens


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

just done a system restore and the internet still playing up nadly yet again


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry, the fact that it did nothing shows that this is not something that has been caused by malware or MiniToolBox.

The MiniToolBox log showed that *Radialpoint* was still installed. I suggested uninstalling it but you don't seem to have followed that suggestion - is there a reason?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i clicked on uinstall on the control panel/ add-remove programs and it said that it has sucessfully been uninstalled


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

what is my next step please as its been disconnecting quiet a bit more then yesterday thanks


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know if Radialpoint is the problem but we can try. If this is not the problem and it isn't malware, I'm afraid I'll have to suggest returning to the Tech experts because my knowledge of the Internet and networking is limited, (very ).

Lets try forcing the uninstall

Download *Revo Uninstaller*


double click the installation file on the desktop to run the installer
let it install to the default location
double click the new* Revo Uninstaller Icon* on the desktop to start the program
 You will now see a list of installed programs that Revo Uninstaller can remove.


locate the program you are uninstalling <*program*
right-click the icon then choose *Uninstall*
click *Yes *to the warning and choose the *Uninstall Mode*
choose the *Advanced* option and then click* Next.*
this will launch the programs built in uninstaller. Be patient it can take several seconds
once the uninstaller is done click *Next*
Revo Uninstaller will now scan for leftover information. Be patient it can take several seconds
once this scan is done click *Next*
you will then be presented of the leftover entries found by Revo Uninstaller
look at *ALL* of the entries to ensure they relate to the uninstall
next, click *Select All > Delete* to remove the entries
click* Next.*
if there are any program file folders left over you will be presented with a list to be removed
again look at* ALL* of the entries to ensure they are related to the uninstall
click* Select All* > *Delete* to remove the entries
click *Finish* to go back to the uninstall list
close the program and reboot.
 ========================================

*Run MiniToolBox*

This time it wont reset anything, just flush the DNS, show me the configurations and an installed programs list.

*Note:* Please make sure Firefox is closed before you run this.

Run MiniToolBox.

Place a checkmark in the following checkboxes:Flush DNS
List IP configuration
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Installed Programs
List Minidump Files​Click *Go* and post the result (Result.txt). A copy of Result.txt will be saved in the same directory the tool is run.


Satchfan


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

there is the results of the MiniToolBox run


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Has all this been happening since Virgin?

I see Radialpoint is still there. I don't know enough about it as I said before, but it's possible that it is conflicting with Windows firewall. The Windows XP firewall isn't good enough anyway as it only works one way.

Try disabling Windows firewall and see if that helps.


click on *Start, Settings *and then *Control Panel*
click on the *Security Center *icon.
click on the *Windows Firewall *icon
click *Off (not recommended)* and then click *OK* 
 Let me know if that has made any difference.

If it does, it's possible that Radialpoint provides one.

If it doesn't, I'll give you a link to a better firewall.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

i have defo uninstalled that Radialpoint though and ive just got home and it only disconnected me once but like ive only been home half an hour


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's hoping :up:


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey sorry i couldnt get on yesterday omfg internet played up badly on the ps3 and the netbook and have i defo got rid of that radialpoint off the pc?


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

I really am at a loss here as this seems to be a networking problem.

Let's check and see if Radialpoint has gone.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.

*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*


double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield - please make sure you include the colon, (*:*), at the beginning.:
*


Code:


[SIZE=2][B]:filefind
*[/B]radialpoint[B]*

:folderfind
*[/B]radialpoint[B]*

:Regfind
[/B]radialpoint[/SIZE]

*​
click the *Look* button to start the scan.
when finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
 *Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I really am at a loss here as this seems to be a networking problem.


 i have been following - so can always move to the networking forum, once you have confirmed no malware/virus issues -


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

> i have been following - so can always move to the networking forum


 Thanks; it may come to that as I don't think this is malware-related.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

do you know any programs that you can link me to so i can scan my pc for any type of virus hackers spyware malware the lot please thanks


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive just tried that systemlook and it keeps saying script required can you help me please thank you


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

No notification again!

You have to copy and paste the script that is in the code box, as I instructed earlier.

Re your question about viruses and other malware, that is what I have been doing with you and apart from some adware, there are no signs of ZeroAccess or other rootkits/malware.

You do have some out-of-date programs which make you vulnerable to infection, (as does use of P2P}.

Let's see if Radialpoint is gone and then I would suggest that we hand this back to the networking forum to see if they can help further.


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive just done a scan with a program called Webroot SecureAnywhere and this is the log file for it and it found 3 viruses which other programs didnt and that was only on a quick scan il do a full 1 now with the program and send u the results and do the following as stated above also before i got a blue screen error and netbook restarted itself


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

> ive just done a scan with a program called Webroot SecureAnywhere and this is
> the log file for it and it found 3 viruses which other programs didnt


 I'd be very interested to see the information that was returned and the names of the viruses found.

I know that you are keen to solve this issues but running any old scan in the hope that it finds something is not good practice. The results may show "viruses" but that is a generic term for anything a bit dubious these days.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Webroot SecureAnywhere


 this can cause a lot of network issues

has it always been on the system or have you just installed ?
NOTE:
But i will not suggest anything without going through *Satchfan* and until passed out of virus malware forum


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this has been cleared of any malware - so I'm moving back into networking forum and see what we can work out now


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as this is now a long post a quite a few things have been tried- we need to start from the beginning again 
so we need to get rid of any firewalls etc - like webroot or trial ware

so where are we now on what programs you have loaded or loaded in the past 
webroot, norton, mcafee, AVG , Zone alarm etc etc - we need to know them ALL

please post the following tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/ or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

im not at home atm im in uni so il post results sometime this week by Wednesday sorry 4 inconvenience


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

here are all the test results at my other house so far and i will do the same when i get back home aswell

*< Edited by moderator - ETAF >*
I have posted into the actual post - much easier to analyse in future this way



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\new user account>ipconfig /all>netwotk.txt
> ...





> C:\Documents and Settings\new user account>ping 192.168.1.1
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...





> C:\Documents and Settings\new user account>ping 209.183.226.152
> 
> Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...





> C:\Documents and Settings\new user account>ping google.com
> 
> Pinging 173.194.37.72 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> here are all the test results at my other house so far and i will do the same when i get back home aswell


 can you explain- why are we testing at two different houses - as its a very long thread now to read through - we may go over old ground

does the problem occur in both houses and are the symptoms the same - please describe in detail the issues


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

as i have got the same problem in 2 locations but mostly happens more at my own house


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so that shows a good connection - we would like to see the results - when working normally and repeat when the disconnection occurs 

you did get one no reply - so does not look like a solid connection 

as it happens in two locations 

what have you already carried out with regard to drivers ?
have you updated the drivers , and if so from what site


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive not used anything to update any drives but if you send me some links to programs il have a look see what needs updating and il post the results on here for you thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and also the results from the identify hardware - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

there is no yellow icons next to anything in device manager


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry - should have changed that - too 
the network adapter for wireless 
does not matter about the yellow - just my script


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

now all of a sudden my pc when i load it up it comes up with the Microsoft recover console option and Microsoft windows xp then loads up and its started freezing quiet alot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did this happen following the driver update -if so you should be able to roll back the driver - or do a restore to before installing the driver - of course it may have nothing to do with the driver anyway

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

Go *Start*>>*All Programs*>>*Accessories*>>*System Tools*>>*System Restore*


Click in the radio button *Choose a different restore point* 
Click *Next*
put a tick in *Show more restore points*
Pick a *Date before this happened* 
Click *Next *
This should restore the PC to that time & date

*  windows 7 *
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html

*  windows vista *
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/76905-system-restore-how.html

*  Windows XP *
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows/using-system-restore-in-xp/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

just tried system restore and it is still freezing  and my internet been playing up yet again and now all of a sudden i cant even install any updates either


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i cant even install any updates either


 what updates ?

have you tried updating any of the drivers ?

can we see the ipconfig /all and the identify hardware ?


----------



## dkere2k13 (Oct 22, 2012)

hiya guys sorry not been on for a while had alot to sort out at home and the update is called Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 on Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows Server 2008 x86 (KB2698023) also ive checked my dirves and none need updating now all of a sudden i cant even play on any installed games like football manager 2013 it gets up to 400K on the task manager then it wont load up


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> internet played up badly on the ps3 and the netbook and have i defo got rid of that radialpoint off the pc?


 so the wireless issue is for all devices - which means its a router or interference issue

radial point is off now - correct

run sfc /scannow 
http://windowsxpsp2pro.blogspot.co.uk/2007/05/how-to-use-sfc.html


----------

